

Normalize v2.0.1 - optimized for modern browsers - necolas
http://necolas.github.com/normalize.css/#v2

======
saxamaphone69
I believe you had a sample/demo page with v1? I thought that highlighted what
the stylesheet achieves quite nicely.

Also, I reckon test case examples for each browser quirk would be cool, so
people who wanna see what each thing changes/causes, can go through the
commented code and see what removing certain declarations would change/effect.

Keep developing cool stuff necolas!

~~~
necolas
The test page still exists, but isn't currently surfaced on the project page -
<http://necolas.github.com/normalize.css/2.0.1/test.html>. Thanks!

------
Torn
Changelog:
[https://github.com/necolas/normalize.css/blob/master/CHANGEL...](https://github.com/necolas/normalize.css/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md)

------
ErikHuisman
I don't get it, is everybody ready to drop IE7 support?

~~~
necolas
If you don't need to support legacy browsers, then you can use 2.x.

If you still need legacy browser support, then use 1.x.

~~~
ErikHuisman
Sorry, i did not make myself clear. It was more a general question. I was
under the impression most webdevelopers still try to support IE7.

~~~
richbradshaw
There are different values of "support". I "support" IE6 and 7 (I make sites
for small businesses in the UK), as in, the site works, and the content is
accessible. Those browsers make up 0.8% and 4.1% of the traffic last month
respectively. (Why the hell is IE7 still used? How do people even have it
installed???). For those, I'm happy to strip out sections if needed to get
things to work, though this is rarely needed to be honest.

IE8 makes up 11.9%, so we do proper testing there, and the content should look
as close as possible to modern browsers, but I'm happy to include polyfills
etc where needed.

For us, Chrome is 21.1%, Mobile Safari is 17.5%, IE9 is 17.1%, and Firefox is
15.6%, so for us over 70% of users have a modern browser. These 4 are our
target browsers, where everything should work.

~~~
alexchamberlain
Nice to see some actual data!!

------
ck2
v2 strips down to 2k and v1 strips down nicely to 2.5k via css minifiers

Hard to tell which mini-comments are needed for hacks or not.

